# 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

_DISCLAIMER: I have NO experience with any of these manifolds, my only purpose with this thread is to document all of the available manifold options for the 1.8T 20v engines. If I have in any way mis-represented a product or provided incorrect information please inform me and I will be happy to change the post._
I am in the process of putting together my BT Kit and have been shopping manifolds. I have found a number of different options and have yet to find a "list" of all the manifolds in one place to easily compare pics, prices and other info all in one thread. My turbo will be a T3/T04E 50 Trim so I need a T3 flange however I will also cover T25 Flanged manifolds as well. So here goes . . .
*ATP* - $395.00
Most likely the most commonly used manifold out there, available with either a T3 or a T25 flange and all are machined for a 38mm wastegate. They are difficult to install however have been proven over time to develop horsepower on a number of different cars and with a number of different turbos. I will not discuss the claims of cracking or warping as I have no personal experience.








*PAG Parts* - $495.00
PAG Parts has become popular among the Vortex community mostly due to the quality of the parts they provide and their top notch customer service. Their Manifold is sligtly different from the ATP style manifold and should be a bit easier to install (confirmation would be helpful). They can be purchased with either a T3 or a T25(?) flange and can be machined if requested for a 38mm wastegate. All manifolds are cast without the wastegate port which is nice for those running internally gated turbos.
Pag also has a newer manifold in production that will clamp to a 28R and 35R Stainless Vband housing. At this time that is all the info I have however I will post more as it is provided. (Thanks Arnold)
- Traditional 4 Bolt Flange








































- V-Band for 28R and 35R Stainless Exhaust housing








*Treadstone* - $300
Treadstone manifolds offer a valid alternative to the ATP and PAG style manifolds. They center the turbo and offer a much more room between the flanges to allow for an easier installation. They are all T3 manifolds with a 38mm port for the wastegate. Based on their website, Treadstone does offer a T25 flange manifold. Treadstone Manifolds are all covered against cracks by Treadstone and are available through their site and through Treadstone's Ebay store.








*SPA Turbo* - $299.00 to $459.00
SPA offers 3 different manifolds for the 20v engine. A top mount and two bottom mounts are available all having T3 flanges and 38mm ports for external wastegates. The design is much different than the other available options for the 20v engine. Feedback from anyone with a SPA manifold would be helpful.
- Top Mount
































- Bottom Mount (tubular style)
























- Bottom Mount (log style)
































They can be purchased through Billy's Bestest Buys which is an Ebay retailer. I have had difficulty finding them elsewhere.
*EBAY/ATP Clones* - $120-$180
There has been a number of "new" manifolds that have been made available recently. They are all ATP style and look almost identical. They are available through a number of vendors including:
Tuner Stop
Kenicky Turbos - Ebay
Eurocustoms.net
See ATP pics for reference.
*APR* - $N/A (only through private sale or as part of a kit)
APR manifolds are well designed and have been proven over time. APR's Stage 3 kit centers around the investment cast manifold that uses a T25 flange and no external wastegate option. These manifolds are not available from APR outside of their kit however you can occasionally find them in the classifieds.








That is all I could find, I am sure I missed something or could have included more information. If I have please post it up or send me the info in a PM so I can add it to the list.


_Modified by Rogue Status at 11:40 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Rogue Status)*

i would get arnolds. hands down. manifold is a beast, and it flows. not to mention, there may be some weight reduction in them in the near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List ([email protected])*

yeap those new vband style manis are gonna rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (chaugner)*

to go with a tial housing?


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_to go with a tial housing?

I am assuming these:


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Rogue Status)*

everytime I see those this happens


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_
I am assuming these:









thats what im thinking. They are like 6lbs or so lighter than a normal garrett housing


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »__*PAG Parts* - $495.00
PAG Parts has become popular among the Vortex community mostly due to the quality of the parts they provide and their top notch customer service. Their Manifold is sligtly different from the ATP style manifold and should be a bit easier to install (confirmation would be helpful). They can be purchased with either a T3 or a T25_

Yes, the Pag manifold is very easy to install. Just bolt the turbo and the lines to it first and then install it (with the valve cover off makes it even eaiser) from the top. I had no problems getting to any of the nuts to torque them down, and have no issue's with exhaust leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
btw, those are pictures of my 2871R T25. Lots of fun


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (bjtgtr)*

in a catalog I found 2 more and one on ebay


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

not sure if it was brought up, but pag's also got an older style that's like the ATP unit.


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_in a catalog I found 2 more and one on ebay

















Links to the ebay seller and auction so I can add it?
Also the catalog shot has 3, the ATP style, as well as the 2 others. One looks similar to the EIP (?) manifold and the other is something I have never seen. I will try and do some more research. Get me links and I will be more than happy to track down some more info.
I want this thread to be something people can continue to use as more and more people are modifying these cars/engines. They are becoming more and more affordable to purchase leaving more money for tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Rogue Status)*

there are only 2 (3 including atp style mani) for the 1.8T the others are for the 16V head, only the marked ones they can be ordered by http://www.vw-turbo.de but I am sure they also buy it from somewhere these guys are only a shop
here is one link for the last manifold showed, search was "1.8t mainfold"
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

edit: found one more but pricing is horrible, flange is K16, could be ordered at http://www.muggianu-turbo.de 









edit2: found an other one with ihi flange, can be ordered by http://www.boulekosdynamic.com...53016 









2 more same page

















and one more from http://www.aet-turbos.co.uk T25 flanged










_Modified by yohimbe at 6:44 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i would get arnolds. hands down. manifold is a beast, and it flows. not to mention, there may be some weight reduction in them in the near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i second that. the day that i took my ATP mani off for the last time knowing that it would never go back on my car again and a PAG mani would be replacing it, was one of the happier days ive had working on my car...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (zerb)*

i am going off of personal experiences here.
ATP is a bitch to work with. when mine CRACKED (yes mine did) i had to chisel off 5 of the upper nuts. and i even bent the pair of wrenches to not much avail. the crack was through the WG flange, down the runner, almost to the head flange. they did give me 40% off a new one when i sent that one back.
the Treadstone manifold worked well for me. other than i had to manufacture a piece to offset the WG. but in retrospect, if i ran it with the compressor on the driver side i may not have had to make that. i have a post up of the ATP and the Treadstone side by side, with lots of details...
another thing about the Treadstone: when i bought it, on their website it was listed as lifetime guarantee against cracking, lifetime warranty. well, that has been since changed. it is 1 year then pro-rated i believe. either way, i still have the Treadstone hangin out on the wall with the 57 Trim and 35mm Tial.... i have since upgraded you see.
FWIW this is only my .02C, take it or leave it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2964339


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_

























That is a copy of MTM's Manifold:








MTM also has another manifold that was sold as Dahlback's unit.








My Take:
*ATP* - Getting @ the nuts are a PITA.Would leave it out of the group.
*Dahlback/MTM* - Very nice high quality manifold.Access to the nuts are simple and the manifold _looks_ like it flows well but at a price tag of 1000US+ its not for the faint of heart.
*Treadstone* - Good manifold,dont know what application its for (besides MK1 golf) because it does not fit in a MKIII or MKIV and it barely fits in an Audi without a TIGHT downpipe bend @ the turbine.When I contacted the Treadstone company they really didnt know who they designed the manifold for either....








*SPA Manifolds* - Love them all,I actually have a top mount unit on its way to me for a customer.I have used the SPA bottom mount manifold before and I liked it.Just needed to make an adapter plate for the funky brazilian wastegate to a Tial 44mm
FWIW....SPA manifolds have been used on some of the fastest VW's in the world.These are not the low quality cheap junk you see from China. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Wizard-of-OD)*

I guess ATP is the only one used in a mk3 20v that works so far besides custom tubular manifolds?


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Junior Bacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junior Bacon* »_I guess ATP is the only one used in a mk3 20v that works so far besides custom tubular manifolds?


Why is that? With the bottom mount manifolds do you have clearance issuse with the turbo and the rear engine mount?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i use the cts turbo manifold in my mk2 and it fits fine


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_i use the cts turbo manifold in my mk2 and it fits fine

Is it a bottom mount? I could be wrong but I thought CTS only has top mount manifolds. Got any pics? I would love to see them.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

sure....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4301050


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

Yours is a top mount. I am looking to try and hide a 3076 with a bottom mount mani on my mk3. I am worried about clearance issuse with the rear pass side engine mount conflicting with the turbo inlet.
Love watching your build BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_i use the cts turbo manifold in my mk2 and it fits fine

With the S362 it clears, how about with an s364 or s366 ? Are they all the same in outside diam. ?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
With the S362 it clears, how about with an s364 or s366 ? Are they all the same in outside diam. ?


technically the turbo doesnt clear, i had to hammer in my firewall, the manifold clears no problem, the Bullseye is a massive turbo.


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

Know of anybody doing a 20V BT setup in a MK2 or 3 that had a *BOTTOM MOUNT* manifold?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (CD155MX)*

like you said, the rear mount isnt going to let you, you will need to do a custom manifold and downpipe. you can remove the rear mount and build mk4 style motor mounts


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

Once I put head back on my block I will mock up a few things. Im not 100% sure it wont work, just remember it being kind of tight in there even with a ko3. 
You still selling your piping pieces for IC piping? My old 2.25 IC piping wont cut with the new turbo.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_
technically the turbo doesnt clear, i had to hammer in my firewall, the manifold clears no problem, the Bullseye is a massive turbo.


I'm more worried about the S366 being too large and hitting the valve cover, not so worried about the firewall.
Do you know if the dimensions are the same ? or if they are different.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

from what i remember its larger, also remember there are 3 compressor sizes, i had to hack my valve cover, quite a bit too.


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i would get arnolds. hands down. manifold is a beast, and it flows. not to mention, there may be some weight reduction in them in the near future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowandslow4now (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (ghettojetta20vT)*

I currently run a SPA top mount manifold for a B5 A4 and the quality is great the only problem I can think of is loosening and tightening the center bottom bolts. I am not sure how well it would do in a transverse application but it works great in a B5


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (lowandslow4now)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
treadstone now has a cast STAINLESS (304 grade) exhaust manifold.
i think im getting it.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (speed51133!)*

i have the original treadstone manifold..love it. flows well, and hold sup to the beatings. the new one is kinda shady and a little meh, finally got to see one in person, not impressed, it's cheap.
i love my treadstone though, it's niiccee. and i don't have to port match it to my AEB.


----------



## VWtuner-nl (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Vegeta Gti)*

Hello,
Does some one knows who is the manufacturer from this top mount manifold?
Or know a dealer that sells this manifold in the U.S.?
http://www.mz-automobile-tunin...n.jpg
Greetings,
Martijn.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_not sure if it was brought up, but pag's also got an older style that's like the ATP unit.

thats what i run and i couldn't be happier.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Rogue Status)*

one more
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.u...grade


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Atomic Ed)*

^ yikes, thats a waste of good $$.
kinda neat but pointless.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (water&air)*

Just adding to the list... Maybe someone with a hybird K03 would want to give it a try. 'bout $460.00 without VAT.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWtuner-nl* »_Hello,
Does some one knows who is the manufacturer from this top mount manifold?
Or know a dealer that sells this manifold in the U.S.?
http://www.mz-automobile-tunin...n.jpg
Greetings,
Martijn.

That manifold was produced for MFT by a Turkish company.








The closest manifold in the US that you will find to that is Kinetic's unit which is essentially that manifold with the WG portion added to it then casted.

_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_^ yikes, thats a waste of good $$.
kinda neat but pointless.

You would be surprised how many people still run a K03/K03S/K04-001


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Atomic Ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_one more
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.u...grade

mill that ish out for a t3...not a bad looking piece.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (speed51133!)*

I'm watching what this company is trying to do. They seem to want to put out high quality manifolds, but are struggling with finding a casting company to get the quality they want.
They are working on a K04 hi-flow manifold for the TT225/A3 which I'm interested in for use with an eliminator turbo. Concept looks good, but I can't mount my turbo on a concept.
Cast T25 manifolds are also in development with them, but other than the K03 manifold, nothing else has hit the street.


_Modified by Atomic Ed at 4:39 PM 4/7/2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (Atomic Ed)*

why would you swap manifolds and still use an eliminator?
save money and just go t3


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_why would you swap manifolds and still use an eliminator?
save money and just go t3

+1
elims are a dissapointment in waiting.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (water&air)*

I dont see the pes t25/28 mani on this list.. I had it on my a4 back in the day.. it was one of the first kits readily available in north america


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_I dont see the pes t25/28 mani on this list.. I had it on my a4 back in the day.. it was one of the first kits readily available in north america









apr's is on the list


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (water&air)*

yes it is.. but pes's isnt, and it was out first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T 20v Cast Manifold List (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

duh, i read right over the pes part, i thought it read "i see no t25/28 manis on the list".
i'm a dope.


----------

